# "I'm in love with Greek" and "Indeed"



## brazil_ana

Hello everyone!!

Well, I'm a passionate Greek learner, yet I cannot translate almost anything I'd like to say... could you help me out with the following:

I'm in love with Greek!


Ephkaristó thoso poli (for now)!

Ana

*Moderator's note: Some of the posts on this thread have been editted and split from a thread where multiple questions were asked.*


----------



## Tetina

I'm in love with Greek! = ime erotevmeni me Elina [for female]= _Είμαι ερωτευμένη με Έλληνα_


----------



## brazil_ana

Ephraristó thoso poli!

Geia,

Ana


----------



## anthodocheio

Tetina said:


> I'm in love with Greek! = ime erotevmeni me Elina [for female]= _Είμαι ερωτευμένη με Έλληνα_


 
I thought she was in love with the language and not with a Greek guy.. She'd have said "I'm in love with a Greek" in this case, no?

If it is for the language is: Είμαι ερωτευμένη με τα ελληνικά (Íme erotevméni me ta eliniká).

Saludos


----------



## brazil_ana

Indeed (how can i say it in Greek??)

It's the Greek language I was talking about... =]

Ephkaristó once more!

Geia,

Ana


----------



## anthodocheio

brazil_ana said:


> Indeed (how can i say it in Greek??)


 
Hi Ana!

I've already given it above..


----------



## brazil_ana

anthodocheio said:


> Hi Ana!
> 
> I've already given it above..


 
I know, I meant the word 'indeed'!

Signomi...

Ana


----------



## Tetina

> It's the Greek language I was talking about... =]


 
Oups, my mistake ! What an "a" can do, ha?


----------



## anthodocheio

brazil_ana said:


> I know, I meant the word 'indeed'!
> 
> Signomi...
> 
> Ana


 
Oh please don't apologise! My mistake.
The word "indeed" is "όντως" (óndos).

Take care


----------



## brazil_ana

Oh my God... I'm everywhere at this forum now!!!
How nice! =]
Feels like no foreigner loves Greek more than me... not a Greek... hahaha!
Andaxi Tetina, thanks for always trying to help.
Antodocheio too, ephrakistó thoso poli!
=]

Ana = Είμαι ερωτευμένη με τα ελληνικά


----------

